# Sheriff Joe



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just in time for x-mss if you hurry:

https://secure.donationreport.com/donate.html?key=REML55W99AUP


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Why cant canadians get one lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you're being serious it's because he's seeking re-election campaigns, against the law to accept donations from outside the USA.

If not get your own Sheriff Joe


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I wish we had one here. I have read alot about what he does and have alot respect for him. I just thought it would be cool to have the ornament lol. Oh well he should get lots of support anyway. I didnt realize it was money for the election.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We got a new Sherff about 15 yrs ago.Since he has been Sheriif they built a new Law Enforcment Center for 7M.I think they have 14 deputies now,they had a staff of 3 when I was in highschool.Sheriff and 2 deputies.

Now they are supplying all the deputies with 4 wd pickups and SUV's.The sheriff actually convinced the cty commisheners they would be cheaper to run then a car.

He also convinced most of the small communities to pay a FEE for services.Well most of their service is a drive threw the town in middle of day and then sit in front of the municipal watering holes and had out DUI tickets.Well guess what small town has to close said watering holes because of no business whick was a income source for the communities.Plus jobs for quite a few people.

The only time you see this sheriff out and about is before election.


----------

